# Presto-Lite torch rebuild



## Chucketn (Jun 8, 2013)

I am in the process of rebuilding my Prest-O-Lite Acetylene(originally Union Carbide) torch. It’s 60 or so years old, inherited from myDad. The o-rings in the valves have all hardened and the 401 handle leaks gasaround the valve stem. I have ordered the proper o-rings from WeldingSupply.comas per the original instructions/parts list from Prest-O-Lite. I tried o-ringsfrom a kit from HF with no joy. 
My question, should I use some type of lube on the newo-rings when I install them?
Chuck


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 8, 2013)

Chuck - no matter what you do, make sure you do NOT use a lubricant that contains hydrocarbons! (Oxygen and Hydrocarbons do not play well together)


----------



## Chucketn (Jun 8, 2013)

That's the type of info I'm looking for. Can you suggest something? BTW, the tourch is acetelyne/air. No Oxy.

Chuck


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 8, 2013)

Actually, oxygen and many hydrocarbons play way too well together, which makes it dangerous. But this kind of torch only requires a seal for the fuel gas. There is no oxygen involved other than what is drawn in with the air it mixes with the acetylene. Common plumbers torch. Great to have. 

But as to the question, use glycerin. You can get it at any drug store....or even Walmart.... in USP grade. Smear a little on the seals and you'll be fine. 

But absolutely NEVER use any oil or petroleum based lube on any oxygen regulators or valves. The pure oxygen can cause very unpleasant, dangerous results when under pressure and exposed to anything even remotely flammable.


----------

